# software for roland gx 24



## kama design (May 11, 2009)

Hi can you tell me which software would be the best for roland gx 24? im considering buying one and i want to do as much research as possible. I also have a question wher is the bast place to buy it?
Marta


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I think the GX24 already comes with the Roland CutStudio software. To some, this is enough. But I think a majority of users also have CorelDraw and Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

it comes with a full blown version of cut studio IF YOU HAVE A PC. if not for those who use a mac, like myself, it comes with a plugin for adobe illustrator.


----------



## kama design (May 11, 2009)

thanks for your answer.


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

If you use Corel Draw, there is a plug-in that adds an icon on the menu. clicking this opens the Cutstudio with the graphic ready to go. Things to keep in mind, if multiple colours make sure in your graphics program you layer the colours and send only the colour your printing to the cutter. Convert fonts to curves and if they are script fonts then Weld them so the word is a complete single unit with all letters joined. Lastly, most vinyls are cut adhesive size up so mirror your image prior to cutting.


----------



## SpotMatrix (Nov 10, 2007)

The exception to mirroring is flocks and twill which are cut adhesive side down.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

kama design said:


> Hi can you tell me which software would be the best for roland gx 24? im considering buying one and i want to do as much research as possible. I also have a question wher is the bast place to buy it?
> Marta


A lot of vendors will package additional software with the cutter based on your needs and what you want to accomplish.

ALL GX-24's include the Roland Cut Studio software - this is helpful for doing basic text and for utilizing the optic eye feature when trimming around transfer paper.

Most users own CorelDRAW or Adobe Illustrator - both of these can be used in conjunction with the Cut Studio to output to the cutter.

If you aren't a graphic designed and don't want to invest the time to learn Corel or Illustrator, you hsould look for a templating program or possibly a name/number program if you're going to sell to schools, leagues etc.

Lastly - there are additional programs that can be purchased for specific application the cutter is capable of - such as a program for creating a sew file on vector art for twill applications or a software for creating a template for rhinestones.

I'd recommend contacting a few vendors and discussing what you want to accomplish as you prepare to make the jump.


----------

